# Devolo dLAN  AV Wireless an Fritzbox anschließen wegen Internet



## derloewe0208 (9. April 2012)

*Devolo dLAN  AV Wireless an Fritzbox anschließen wegen Internet*

Hallo zusammen habe mir eine Fritzbox3370 gekauft und wollte nun dort noch ein dlan(Wlan Kit) anschließen damit ich draußen im Garten mit dem Noti online gehen kann.Die Dlan ist an eine Steckdose richtung garten angeschlossen(bevor Fragen kommen wegen Stromkasten sicherung usw ich laufe auf einem Stromkreis ohne das die Sicherung blockt.)Sobald ich die dlan anstecke kann ich auf meinen Noti die Kiste sehen und auch anklicken aber mehr passiert dann nicht,bekomme keine verbindung leider.
Ich hatte vorher von der Telekom einen Router dran und dort ging die Dlan ohne Prob.Was muss ich einstellen an der Dlan außer Wlan Code damit mein Noti im Garten online gehen kann.Mein Betriebssystem ist Win7 falls es noch hilft.
Danke schon mal


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. April 2012)

*AW: Devolo dLAN  AV Wireless an Fritzbox anschließen wegen Internet*

Schaue am besten erstmal unter netzwerk und freigabecenter->lan-verbindung->details,was dem rechner für eine standardgateway und dns-server zugewiesen wird. Die adressen sollten immer gleich sein,egal ob du direkt in der fritzbox oder über das devolo wlan eingeloggt bist.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Devolo dLAN  AV Wireless an Fritzbox anschließen wegen Internet*

an der devolo musst du gar nichts machen, ich habe die erste version die davon erschienen ist seit 5 oder 6 jahren im dauer betrieb an verschiedenen geräten, die ist völlig problemfrei. klignt mehr so, als ob die fritzbox das nicht mitmachen will. check mal da die software einstellungen, ob da irgendwas komisch aussieht


----------

